# 58563 and 58558



## bsievering (Oct 25, 2017)

Good morning!

We have had an OB/GYN to join our family practice. While we have coded and billed for deliveries (including c-sections) we have never had experience in coding and billing any other GYN surgeries. 

This morning, I came across a situation that I am fairly certain cannot be billed, but wanted some clarification.

On 10/17/17, the provider billed a 58558. Two days later, 10/19/17, he billed 58563. From all the research done, it seems that the codes are bundled and you can only bill the 58563 when the two are done together. However, I can't seem to find any other situation in which the codes were billed on two separate days.


----------



## csperoni (Oct 27, 2017)

58558 does not have any global period.  There should be no issue with billing the codes 2 days apart.  
*IF *the procedure did have a global, you would bill the 2nd procedure with modifier -78 (unplanned return to OR within postop).


----------



## sloangarcia (Nov 2, 2017)

*ok to bill separately*

Hi there.  Just wanted to say that I totally agree.  No problem billing the 58558 and then billing the 58563 a few days later.  My doctor said it's usual to do a hysteroscopy with biopsy or removal of polyp (59558) and then a few days later do an endometrial ablation (58563), and agreed there's not a global for the 58558.  Good luck  -Lee


----------



## sharper0125 (Feb 20, 2019)

*Postpartum care after low transverse cesarean section and bilateral tubal ligation*

Should I bill and E/M level are will this be considered part of the postpartum care?  My provider has it documented as a yearly exam with a postpartum visit,  however patient delivered over 52 days ago and have been in the office for 1 postpartum visit already ready?


----------

